# i am thinking my dog is pitbull???? rescue dog



## Bagpuss (Jan 14, 2013)

I over the months have beginned to wonder about my dog Ronnie. he is 2 year old, we rescued him when he was 8 month old he was amaciated and we took him under our wing, what a remarkable dog. i have a feeling he has pitbull in him either half or 3/4 but need opinions, he has got the face of a pit and when his ears are back you can see his square head and his body and stance is another one he stands with his legs slanted 
any opinions


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hard to tell from a picture - the shadows don't help. There is no way to know for certain without a pedigree.


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 14, 2013)

this ones more clearer


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 14, 2013)

or this one xx


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks more like a chocolate lab mix to me. Overall the dog is just a mixed breed dog. I wouldn't call it an American pit bull Terrier nor would I refer to it as a "pit bull". In fact there is a rule we on gopitbull go by no pedigree (papers) then its a mutt and to refer to it as anything else isn't accurate. I bet he's a great dog though.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Id say pit/lab mix


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Something about the eyes and the bridge of the nose make me think there might be some Vizla in there - but again, no pedigree = mutt


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

He looks a lot like a chocolate lab to me mixed with something with a longer nose.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nthn79 (Dec 5, 2012)

i agree, lab mix.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like lab/ pit mix to me  very handsome!


----------



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree with the post no papers=mutt. Nice hound tho. Bet u its smart.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smokey3 (Dec 25, 2012)

He looks like the chocolate version of our pup Audrey who is a lab/pit mix. Very cute!


----------



## BoBo (May 13, 2012)

Labs and Pits seem to breed often. Maybe some Pitbull but hard to tell. One of the best dogs I ever owned was a mutt. No shame in it. Besides it can be an unwanted headache to call a mutt a Pitbull. Just my $0.2.


----------



## mynm156 (Nov 11, 2012)

What ever mix it is its a good looking Dog!


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

Def looks to have Pit in him....looks like a pit/ lab mix to me. Very cute ;0)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw vizsla too and chocolate lab mix , but just a guess as everyone said you can't tell without papers. With BSL and crap would be quicker to call it a lab mix then anything close to a pit bull, if you don't have to use that label then don't. will be less hassel for you in the long run.


----------



## LincsMom (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks to have some pit in it. Lab/pit mix maybe? Or some Viszla in it too? Very pretty dog nonetheless


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Shelter dog or mutt...


----------

